# xbox on a big screen bad?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

hi i was told today that hooking my xbox 360 up to our hd1080 big screen will ruin the tv is that true? is it something i should be worried about?


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

No, it will not harm your TV.

Is your TV a plasma? If so, then I'm guessing the person was concerned about burn-in when playing 4:3 aspect ratio games. But, this would be no different than watching standard definition programs on the TV.


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

thats what i thought but the tv repair guy said it was bad and i rember asking the sales people about it (but thats not always a legit source) but its a rear projection hd tv 65 in and i have been playing games on it sense we got it do you know of a source i can print out and as proof that it doesn't harm them?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I can't think of any possible problems apart from burn in but that won't be a problem so long as you're not playing the games all day


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm moving this to Video Displays.

I don't see where it would be any different from any other source... such as a satellite receiver or DVD player. It's sending a video signal to the display. 

I don't really see where you have anything to prove... just let him think what he wants. Or send him here and ask him to prove it.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Should be fine on a RPTV. Something like an older CRT FPTV would not be so good. And the reason it's different then other sources is that there are stationary objects on the screen (I.E. the score or in an RPG the bars with your health and what not) on newer tv's not a problem though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sure the technician was talking about burn-in. As long as you dont pause the game for extended periods of time, it should not be a problem.

I have seen station logos burned into rear projection (crt) displays.

hman


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you all for the help and sorry i posted in the wrong spot i am still new to this form


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

If it is a CRT projection, be careful of burn-in. A friend of mine had a diamond series Mitsubishi and burned-in the gun sights of the game Quake. The gun sights were stationary and bright white. the back ground of the game was dark. 

Note: He also played the game for hours a day for over a year. And you could only see the burn-in on very bright sections of movies.


----------

